# Licenciatura-Licenciado



## elizabeth_b

Alô!

    Alguém pode me ajudar?  Quero saber como se diz *"Licenciatura"* em português.  A *Licenciatura* e o grau académico correspondente á carreira profissional.  Lí a tradução no dicionário e diz *bacharelado,* mais isso não corresponde ao francés *baccalaureat* que sería um grau antes da Universidade?
A pessoa que sai da Universidade é chamada como?  Tenho escutado o termo Doutor.  E assim mesmo?

Obrigada, Elizabeth


----------



## Vanda

Elizabeth,

Temos algumas discussões aqui:
sobre grados academicos 
aqui sobre licenciatura 
mestrado e mestre


----------



## elizabeth_b

Obrigada Vanda, muito gentil!


----------



## Javibus

Olá de novo,
mais uma pergunta sobre um diploma brasileiro. Sei q _bacherelado_ é o equivalente à licenciatura da Espanha, mas entao, o qué quer dizer _licenciatura_ num documento oficial brasileiro? Acho q é um degrau menor, nao tenho certeza; tem equivalente na lingua espanhola?
Alguem pode-me ajudar? muito obrigado!!
Javier


----------



## Vanda

Acredito que esta discussão , mais esta, e esta vão ajudar...


----------



## Tomby

Acho que o grau de bacharelado é inferior ao da licenciatura, que segundo o Priberam, se trata de um grau universitário entre bacharel e doutor. 
Esperemos outras opiniões. 
Cumprimentos e bem-vindo ao fórum! 
TT.


----------



## Javibus

Entao pode-se traduzir *bacharelado* no brasil por *diplomado* na espanha?
é bem complexo este negocio...

obrigado aos dois! obrigado pela benvinda, parece um foro bem bacana, e é rapido demais!!
javier

Um exemplo do problema:
Educação Artística:  - bacharelado 06/2006 (Bacharel em Educaçao Artística)
- licenciatura 06/2007


No 1º caso foram cuatro anos; agora, no segundo foi só um! é isso um “diploma” espanhol?


obrigado de novo!!


----------



## Tomby

Javibus said:


> Entao pode-se traduzir *bacharelado* no brasil por *diplomado* na espanha?
> é bem complexo este negocio...
> 
> obrigado aos dois! obrigado pela benvinda, parece um foro bem bacana, e é rapido demais!!
> javier


Suponho que sim. Em Espanha temos "_diplomado_" / "_graduado_" / "_ingenierías técnicas_", etc., todos estudos universitários de uma duração de três ou quatro anos. Para além disso temos "_licenciaturas_" / "_ingenierías superiores_", etc. que são estudos universitários de quatro [mínimo] ou mais anos. Finalmente está o grau de "_doctor_" para o licenciado que deseje atingir o doutorado. 
Não sei se me fiz entender. 
TT


----------



## yes.one

Yo no se como se diga en español pero toda la distinción entre un "licenciado" y un "bacharel" en Brasil resulta que el primero puede además de actuar en su area enseñar en universidades, un licenciado es ademas maestro de su profesión. Es basicamente eso.

Cuando me gradué en Psicología había opción "Licenciatura" o "Bacharelado", me faltó un semestre de enseñanza por lo que me otorgaron título de "Bacharel".

PS: los títulos los puse entre comillas al utilisarlos con sus significados en portugués.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

En español hay todavia la palabra bachiller, la que en potugués sería "bacharel", cierto ?


----------



## yes.one

Hola a todos. Hola Ricardo. 
Tienes razón, existe en español el término bachiller y también bachillerato, pero estas palabras apenas suenan parecido a "bacharel". En realidad el bachiller del español es el "estudante de segundo grau" en português. Luego de 8 años (ahora son 9 según na nueva ley) de "primeiro grau -1º grau" son 3 años de "segundo grau - 2º grau" es decir de bachillerato. Después está la universidad.


----------



## bigode_tiago

gente, tb tenho essa duvida. vejam so:
no BRASIL, licenciatura e o grau do profissional que da AULAS, funcao de magisterio.
ja o grau de bacharel, significa formacao PROFISSIONAL. um exemplo: o BACHAREL  em biologia é biólogo e o LICENCIADO em biologia e professor de biologia nos 1 e 2 graus ( mas nao pode ser professor universitario!!!!).
entao gostaria de saber: o meu diploma de bacharel e suficiente para que eu concorra a uma especializacao na Espanha, sabendo que ela exige o grau licenciado?
licenciado(esp) = bacharel(bra)??????
grato


----------



## perguntastraducao

Interesante discusión.... buenísimos aportes de todos. 
No se la traducción exacta de los términos en español de España, pero espero poder aportar a la discusión con las descripciones que siguen:

1) COLEGIAL (port) = SEGUNDO GRAU (port) = BACHILLERATO (esp) - 3 años, aproximadamente entre los 15 y 18 años de edad.
2) creo que no hay una palabra exacta para "BACHILLER"(esp) en portugués de Brasil. Se lo diríamos "estudante de segundo grau", como ha planteado yes.one
3) En el mismo período que uno cursa el bachillerato, uno puede optar también por cursar un TÉCNICO (curso técnico básico específico para una area determinada, como audiovisual o eletrónica), que ya te da la formación necesaria para actuar en algunas funciones de esas areas, o por cursar el MAGISTERIO (que tiene sus días contados, tras una nueva ley que exige carrera universitaria para impartir clases), que te permite dar clases apenas a la enseñanza básica. (ambos pueden durar 4 años, en vez de los 3 del bachillerato)
4) Tras el bachillerato (colegial), uno puede cursar una carrera universitaria o un curso técnico avanzado. Toda carrera universitaria en Brasil es un BACHARELADO(port) y te da por lo menos el título de BACHAREL(port). BACHAREL, por lo tanto, no es lo mismo que BACHILLER(esp). - las carreras universitarias suelen durar 4 a 5 años, pero algunas universidades privadas, debido a razones comerciales, han logrado permisión del Ministerio de Educación para carreras de 2 y 3 años.
4) Algunos bacharelados(port) se cursan junto a la LICENCIATURA(port), que es un conjunto de asignaturas de la carrera de pedagogía que puede ser cursada por alumnos de otras carreras universitarias como complementación a sus carreras, y les da el título de LICENCIADOS(port), lo que significa que pueden impartir clases en el bachillerato dentro de su area de estudio. - todas las asignaturas de la licenciatura pueden ser cursadas en 1 o 2 semestres.
5) Para impartir clases en la universidad, uno debe tener el título de MESTRE, que se obtiene cursando un POSGRADO(esp) tras la carrera universitaria y con la presentación de una tesis considerada significativa para su area de estudio. - se obtiene, en general, en aproximadamente 2 años.
6) Tras obtener el título de MESTRE(port) uno puede seguir estudiando y obtener el título de DOUTOR, lo que sería más o menos el equivalente al título PHD, en inglés. Los DOUTORES pueden seguir estudiando en un PÓS-DOUTORADO. - se obtiene, en general, en aproximadamente 2 o 3 años.

Espero que pueda haber sido útil. Me parece, no obstante, que la traducción exacta de los grados no varía apenas de una lengua a la otra, sino de país a país, de ahí que la traducción juramentada para documentos oficiales a rigor se podría hacer apenas de país a país....


----------



## XiaoRoel

Para las titulaciones universitarias en España, quizás sirva este enlace:

http://internacional.universia.net/espanya/titulaciones/index_esp.htm

En cuanto a la educación secundaria en España el estado actual es el siguiente:

http://orienta.mecd.es/orienta/piop/jsp/oa/orientacion/itin_act.jsp?codigo=eso


----------



## mineiro

Oi amigos,

Seguindo o tema, estou com um ENORME problema por causa destas duas palavras e suas respectivas traduçoes para o espanhol (Arg). Sou formado em ciencias biologicas como bacharel licenciado e a tradutora aqui em buenos aires traduziu para o espanhol como BACHILLER LICENCIADO. A escola onde trabalho aqui em BsAs me disse que nao sou professor por que nao está escrito na traduçao. Conversei com a tradutora juramantadaque traduziu meu diploma aqui e ela disse que a traduçao está correta e ela nao pode fazer nada. Já expliquei pra ela que estas palavras nao podem ser traduzidas literalmente porque têm sentidos diferentes nas duas linguas ,mas ela nao aceita. Alguém pode me ajudar?
Obrigado


----------



## Vanda

yes.one said:


> la distinción entre un "licenciado" y un "bacharel" en Brasil resulta que el primero puede además de actuar en su area enseñar en universidades, un licenciado es ademas maestro de su profesión. Es basicamente eso. (...) me gradué en Psicología había opción "Licenciatura" o "Bacharelado", me faltó un semestre de enseñanza por lo que me otorgaron título de "Bacharel". .





perguntastraducao said:


> 2) creo que no hay una palabra exacta para "BACHILLER"(esp) en portugués de Brasil. Se lo diríamos "estudante de segundo grau", como ha planteado yes.one
> 4)  Toda carrera universitaria en Brasil es un BACHARELADO(port) y te da por lo menos el título de BACHAREL(port). BACHAREL, por lo tanto, no es lo mismo que BACHILLER(esp). -
> ahí que la traducción juramentada para documentos oficiales a rigor se podría hacer apenas de país a país....



Então, Mineiro, como você viu é um rolo danado, né? A tempo, bem-vindo ao fórum. 
Pelos comentários dos colegas acima (nativos e não nativos) cheguei à conclusão que o termo deve ser licenciado e  licenciatura que de acordo com o RAE: licensiado = Persona que ha obtenido en una facultad el grado que la habilita para ejercerla.


----------



## Vanda

A tempo, o link que xiao colocou deve ajudá-lo no assunto. Já coloquei na chave para Argentina. 


> *Homologación de títulos                            extranjeros superiores a títulos universitarios*Recomendamos consultar si nuestro país de origen mantiene convenios con el país en que queremos homologar, convalidar o revalidar nuestro título, ya que los trámites suelen ser más sencillos y distintos a si no los tienen.


Acho que estamos chegando lá. Veja o que achei sobre estudos  na Espanha:


> *Demais títulos
> *
> 
> - *Máster *- dirigido àqueles alunos já licenciados (que concluíram o 2º ciclo). É necessária a apresentação de um projeto de estudos, assemelhando-se ao mestrado do sistema educacional brasileiro;
> - *Especialista* -  também dirigido aos alunos que concluíram *o 2º ciclo (licenciados, arquitetos e engenheiros). Correspondente aos cursos de latu senso (ou de especialização) do ensino superior brasileiro. N*ão há apresentação de projeto de pesquisa;
> - *Experto - *estes cursos dirigem-se a alunos que concluíram o 1º ciclo (diplomados, engenheiros técnicos e arquitetos técnicos). São cursos de aperfeiçoamento profissional.


----------



## pickypuck

Sinto dizer que no ano 2010 tudo o que diz o link será história já que os programas de estudos universitários trocarão radicalmente, para se adaptar às directrizes da União Europeia. De facto, acho que nenhuma universidade espanhola na actualidade dá o terceiro ciclo antigo, que é o descrito no site. Se estão familiarizados com o sistema de algúm país europeu com sistema novo adaptado, então já conhecem como será ali, pois todos os países europeus terão o mesmo sistema.

Sinto a confusão que isto possa provocar!

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Amarello

perguntastraducao said:


> Interesante discusión.... buenísimos aportes de todos.
> No se la traducción exacta de los términos en español de España, pero espero poder aportar a la discusión con las descripciones que siguen:
> 
> 1) COLEGIAL (port) = SEGUNDO GRAU (port) = BACHILLERATO (esp) - 3 años, aproximadamente entre los 15 y 18 años de edad.
> 2) creo que no hay una palabra exacta para "BACHILLER"(esp) en portugués de Brasil. Se lo diríamos "estudante de segundo grau", como ha planteado yes.one
> 3) En el mismo período que uno cursa el bachillerato, uno puede optar también por cursar un TÉCNICO (curso técnico básico específico para una area determinada, como audiovisual o eletrónica), que ya te da la formación necesaria para actuar en algunas funciones de esas areas, o por cursar el MAGISTERIO (que tiene sus días contados, tras una nueva ley que exige carrera universitaria para impartir clases), que te permite dar clases apenas a la enseñanza básica. (ambos pueden durar 4 años, en vez de los 3 del bachillerato)
> 4) Tras el bachillerato (colegial), uno puede cursar una carrera universitaria o un curso técnico avanzado. Toda carrera universitaria en Brasil es un BACHARELADO(port) y te da por lo menos el título de BACHAREL(port). BACHAREL, por lo tanto, no es lo mismo que BACHILLER(esp). - las carreras universitarias suelen durar 4 a 5 años, pero algunas universidades privadas, debido a razones comerciales, han logrado permisión del Ministerio de Educación para carreras de 2 y 3 años.
> 4) Algunos bacharelados(port) se cursan junto a la LICENCIATURA(port), que es un conjunto de asignaturas de la carrera de pedagogía que puede ser cursada por alumnos de otras carreras universitarias como complementación a sus carreras, y les da el título de LICENCIADOS(port), lo que significa que pueden impartir clases en el bachillerato dentro de su area de estudio. - todas las asignaturas de la licenciatura pueden ser cursadas en 1 o 2 semestres.
> 5) Para impartir clases en la universidad, uno debe tener el título de MESTRE, que se obtiene cursando un POSGRADO(esp) tras la carrera universitaria y con la presentación de una tesis considerada significativa para su area de estudio. - se obtiene, en general, en aproximadamente 2 años.
> 6) Tras obtener el título de MESTRE(port) uno puede seguir estudiando y obtener el título de DOUTOR, lo que sería más o menos el equivalente al título PHD, en inglés. Los DOUTORES pueden seguir estudiando en un PÓS-DOUTORADO. - se obtiene, en general, en aproximadamente 2 o 3 años.
> 
> Espero que pueda haber sido útil. Me parece, no obstante, que la traducción exacta de los grados no varía apenas de una lengua a la otra, sino de país a país, de ahí que la traducción juramentada para documentos oficiales a rigor se podría hacer apenas de país a país....


 
Hola perguntastraducao:

En el caso de las traducciones juramentadas de este tipo, podrías colocar siempre el título, etc. en el idioma de partida y la posible equivalencia entre paréntesis con una N del T al final.
Saludos,
Amarello


----------



## va!

ola a todos, ja sabemos que:

SEGUNDO GRAU (port) = BACHILLERATO (esp)
BACHAREL(port)          = LICENCIADO (esp)

mas ainda nao tenho muito claro o que é diplomado(esp)
no Brasil?  obrigada a todos.


----------



## DBLS

Hola a todos,
realmente hay mucha confusión con los términos. 
Realmente tienes un problema, "Mineiro". No sería más correcto decir que eres un Licenciado Diplomado?
He leído varias veces todas las opciones que aparecen en el forum, ?habré entendido bien?
Bacharelado (port)=Licenciado (esp)
Licenciado (port)= Diplomado (esp)

Bachillerato(esp)=ensino médio o colegial(port)

Lo que pasa es que "bigode tiago" dice que con la Licenciatura (en Brasil) no se puede dar clases en la universidad,solamente en los colegios y que el Bacharel(en Brasil) es un biólogo, o sea, supondo que pueda dar clases en la universidad.

? Está eso correcto?

Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## Tomby

va! said:


> mas ainda nao tenho muito claro o que é *diplomado(esp)*
> no Brasil? obrigada a todos.


Diplomado (España): estudiante que tiene cursados y aprobados tres años de un licenciatura o el estudiante que tiene cursada y aprobada una Diplomatura (título que generalmente tiene una duración de tres años).
TT.


----------



## vf2000

Não sei onde está o pé nem a cabeça desse tópico, mas vou dar a minha contribuição: no Brasil não existem os graus de licenciatura e diplomatura que existem na Espanha, ou seja, cursos universitários de 3 anos e outros de 5 (às vezes da mesma área), que geram títulos diferentes. Ao sair da faculdade quase todo mundo é bacharel, não importa o curso que fez ou quantos anos ficou.

Sugiro que se leve em conta que CADA PROFISSÃO USA A SUA NOMENCLATURA. A grande maioria considera o "bacharelado" como o título que se adquire ao terminar a faculdade, mas há alguns casos especiais:

1) o curso de DIREITO: ao terminar os 4 anos de curso, o aluno é BACHAREL em direito, mas não é ADVOGADO ainda. Para ser advogado ele deve ser aprovado no exame da OAB (Ordem dos Advogados do Brasil).

2) O curso de PSICOLOGIA: ao terminar 5 anos de curso o aluno é BACHAREL em Psicologia e pode trabalhar somente com pesquisa. Se fizer mais algumas disciplinas e um ano de estágio ele passa a ser PSICÓLOGO. Antigamente havia a licenciatura, mais 4 disciplinas de educação e o aluno poderia ensinar a adolescentes, mas agora já não existe a disciplina "psicologia" nas escolas, então não existemais a "licenciatura em psicologia".

Espero ter ajudado.


----------



## vf2000

DBLS said:


> Bacharelado (port)=Licenciado (esp) *o DIPLOMADO EN (esp)*
> Licenciado (port)= Diplomado (esp) *NO ES CORRECTO*
> 
> Bachillerato(esp)=ensino médio o colegial(port)
> 
> Lo que pasa es que "bigode tiago" dice que con la Licenciatura (en Brasil) no se puede dar clases en la universidad,solamente en los colegios.



En España los profesores de instituto son los que han estudiado FORMACIÓN DE PROFESORADO en la universidad. Un alumno que estudia MAGISTÉRIO puede dar clases de FÍSICA, QUÍMICA, BIOLOGÍA... En Brasil los profesores de instituto son los que han estudiado 4 años en la Universidad (Física, Química o biología), sean sólo los 4 años de la licenciatura o los 4 de _*bacharelado*_ + 1 de licenciatura (os 3 primeiros anos são comuns aos 2 cursos e quase ninguém faz só a licenciatura. Em geral se faz o bacharelado primeiro e "se der" a licenciatura).

Ajudei ou compliquei?
AXÉ


----------



## DBLS

Muchísimas gracias a todos!


----------



## b.nick

vf2000 said:


> 2) O curso de PSICOLOGIA: ao terminar 5 anos de curso o aluno é BACHAREL em Psicologia e pode trabalhar somente com pesquisa. Se fizer mais algumas disciplinas e um ano de estágio ele passa a ser PSICÓLOGO. Antigamente havia a licenciatura, mais 4 disciplinas de educação e o aluno poderia ensinar a adolescentes, mas agora já não existe a disciplina "psicologia" nas escolas, então não existemais a "licenciatura em psicologia".



Oi pessoal, só uma correção quanto ao curso de Psicologia no Brasil:
São 4 anos para obter o título de BACHAREL EM PSICOLOGIA, com o qual você pode exercer atividades acadêmicas, de pesquisa. E com mais 1 ano (totalizando 5) você obtém o título de PSICÓLOGO, com o qual você pode atuar como profissional nas diversas áreas de atuação do psicólogo (clínica, hospitalar, organizacional, saúde mental, etc).
Neste quinto ano do curso o aluno precisa cumprir as horas de estágio, o trabalho de conclusão de curso (monografia), e cursar determinadas disciplinas obrigatórias e eletivas.
Para ambos os títulos você pode chamar a pessoa de GRADUADO EM PSICOLOGIA no Brasil, pois ambos se referem ao nível da Graduação (sendo os primeiros 4 anos o curso de "Bacharel em Psicologia", e o quinto ano o curso de "Formação de Psicólogo").

---

Quanto ao tema de equivalência de títulos acadêmicos de forma geral, não existe paralelo direto, preexistente. Tanto é que quando você se muda de país precisa fazer o processo de "revalidação do diploma", ou seja, as autoridades em Educação a nível nacional farão um estudo acerca daquele diploma/título para dizer qual a correspondência dele em seu país. Então na hora de traduzir um título acadêmico infelizmente é preciso fazer alguma pesquisa. Alguns títulos são muito mais fáceis de se descobrir a equivalência do que outros. O ideal é consultar pessoas da área a que se refere o título em cada um dos dois países correspondentes à tradução...


----------



## Marcio_Osorio




----------



## cordobes82

Quero acrescentar algo mais. O que se conhece como "profesorado", pelo menos aqui na Argentina - e acredito que na Espanha e outros países também-,
é o curso de quem se prepara para ser professor, isto é, aquele que só quer dar aulas e não se dedica às pesquisas.
Em muitos casos, acontece o contrário do que foi explicado acima. Ao invés de começar pelo bacharelado e seguir com um ano de licenciatura, como explicaram com o famoso curso de Psicologia no Brasil, muitos estudantes fazem o trajeto contrário. Por exemplo, é muito comum um professor de Geografia que dá aulas no ensino médio (e que portanto se formou no profesorado), fazer as disciplinas restantes e o trabalho de pesquisa (tese) para se tornar um bacharel (licenciado em espanhol) em Geografia.


----------

